# Safegaurd Horse Wormer for Dogs



## Horse2Harley (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello, 

thought this would be a good place to ask about using Horse Wormer on dogs. A good friend of mine asked me if I had used Horse Wormer on any of our dogs, since we also have horses. I personally have not, but I am now curious if anyone does or has and if so what did you use and how much?


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I know some people that use Ivermectin on their dogs, but I haven't used any of the horse wormers on them. I'm sure someone with more knowledge will answer.


----------



## lscheopner (Jan 3, 2006)

I have. The doseage I was given was 1cc per 5#. That takes a lot of wormer for a big dog and it may be cheaper to use the stuff made for dogs.


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

Try reading this website

http://www.petcaretips.net/parasites-toy-poodle.html

which looks like it was cut and pasted from

http://www.stoneyhollow.com/id29.html

also try
http://www.wormers-direct.co.uk/catdogwormers.html

http://cal.vet.upenn.edu/dxendopar/drug pages/fenbendazole.htm


----------



## Horse2Harley (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks TWOACRESANDAGOAT the websites were very informative.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

Be sure that whatever it is you choose to do you DO NOT use "QUEST" brand horse wormer on your dog! It is lethal to dogs. I worked in a mixed practice veterinary clinic that had many clients with both dogs and horses. The majority of them used the horse wormer for their dogs as well as their horses. We were instructed by the doctor to remind the clients, each and every time they purchased it, not to use Quest on their dogs. I just thought I'd throw this tid bit in for you to use in your decision making process. Good Luck.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Safeguard is NOT ivermection- it is panacur. The dosage for dogs is 10x the amount for horses per lb. It is cheaper to buy but I would suggest getting the apple flavor- the dogs eat it better- otherwise can be messy to dose. I use it on pregnant bitches to ward off worms in thier pups, Safe enough to be used daily, but I dose at the proper time as worm larva is hatching for 3 days in a row. It does work.


----------

